#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-12-28
<mikeputnam> In the USA? Contact your representative regarding H.R. 3261 (SOPA) and S. 968 (PIPA)   http://engineadvocacy.com/voice/write.html
<myjimmyweb> hello all! : 0
<myjimmyweb> anyone around?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-12-29
<Cheesehead> Yeah, we're here.
<mikeputnam> vaguely
<h00k> oh
<h00k> hi!
 * h00k squints
<mikeputnam> wisconsinlinux.org domain is godaddy free!
<mikeputnam> also barcampfoxvalley.org
<h00k> wooo
<h00k> mikeputnam: well done :D
<mikeputnam> ;)
<mikeputnam> it is overwhelming at first since they decided to put their manpage into the .conf file
<mikeputnam> but when you boil it down, there's really only 10 or so options that matter for a small/simple config
<h00k> of...the actual site?
<mikeputnam> wait
<mikeputnam> what are we talking about?
<mikeputnam> i assumed you were referring to my recent tweet re: squid.conf
<h00k> oh!
<h00k> no.
<mikeputnam> ha
<mikeputnam> disregard then
<h00k> Actually the GoDaddy dealio
<h00k> apologies
<mikeputnam> oh right
<mikeputnam> i habitually clear my irssi screens so it's easier to find where i left off, sadly that means i forget about scrollback
<mikeputnam> i still have two left to migrate off of godaddy
<mikeputnam> but figured i'd wait until sometime after today
<mikeputnam> in case godaddy falls over or something during the mass exodus
<h00k> :D
<h00k> Someone wrote (on my G+ post) they saw somewhere about over 100,000 domains thus far
<mikeputnam> http://techland.time.com/2011/12/29/godaddy-boycott-over-sopa-support-still-on-exodus-looms/
<mikeputnam> TIME magazine!
<mikeputnam> sadly 100k is fairly small given 40million they held in 2010
<mikeputnam> that defense bill where the gov can basically hold anyone without trial, SOPA, PIPA
<mikeputnam> what the heck is going on around here
<mikeputnam> i think capitalism may turn out to be more evil than first thought
<h00k> it's a bit scary.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-12-31
<locodir-user> Hi everybody!
<Cheesehead> Aw, he left.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-12-22
<frogshair> Anyone Here !
<adueppen> I am
<frogshair> Hi
<adueppen> do you need tsimonq2?
<frogshair> No I just dropped in to check for activity .
<adueppen> OK. This channel is usually more active on fridays since that's when the weekly meetings are
<frogshair> I know, I,ll try to make it here during the holiday break from school and when ever possible.
<adueppen> OK!
<frogshair> I'm usually busy on Ubuntu Forums.
<adueppen> Yeah I noticed
<frogshair> I see people logged into this channel , but don't get a response very often and log off.
<adueppen> yeah I use a bouncer to be (almost) always online
<frogshair> I'm in the Fox valley area , where are you from ?
<adueppen> madison area
<adueppen> oh so you actually live pretty close to mikeputnam
<frogshair> I think Ian W. is closest to me as for the rest I've no idea.
<adueppen> I know that tsimonq2 is in Green bay but I can't remember where h00k is.
<frogshair> Not too far at all.
<adueppen> yeah and I think that would be everyone currently on the channel here since DragonEyes lubotu1 meetingology and ubuntulo12 are all bots
<frogshair> I don't know any Ubuntu users anymore , some friends used to play with WUBI , but have moved back to PC or onto Mac.
<adueppen> and I've only been in the ubuntu community since around 12.04
<adueppen> I don't know that many people either but I've been meeting more from Google Code-in
<frogshair> I stated with 9.10 just before 10.04 .
<adueppen> yeah I saw that on your wiki page
<adueppen> well I'm going back to Code-in/homework
<mikeputnam> welcome frogshair
<frogshair> Hi
<frogshair> Good Night!
<adueppen> good night
<tsimonq2> :)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-12-27
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team! | Next Monthly Meeting: Friday, January 8, 2016 from 7:00 to 8:00 PM CST, details here: http://v.gd/EEAGWg | Next IRC Meeting: Friday, January 1, 2016 from 7:00 to 7:30 PM CST | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS
